# Holiday in Hong kong



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hiya all
Thinking of going on a holiday to HK in Feb 18th to 22nd as i have holidays.
Dont know were to check cheap hotels? want to book before i land.
Also thinking of going to Macau for 1 day.
Any advice plz?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

this is worthwile looking at. a hotel but great reviews

Yesinn - Causeway Bay, Hong Kong, Hong Kong - Booking.com


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you will check it right now


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello kingrulzuk,

You absolutely must not miss going up the peak tram when in Hong Kong as it is amazing!

I can highly recommend the chinese restaurant Tien Yi at the top 

THE PEAK HONG KONG

Have fun!


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello all

Have booked my flights now and the hostel for 6 days.
Now all i want to know is the currency exchange.
My local Money shop is giving £1 = $11.50 no commission.
Should i exchange money in uk or will i get good exchange rate in HK?
Is it commission free in HK?

Thank you in advance


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

kingrulzuk said:


> Hello all
> 
> Have booked my flights now and the hostel for 6 days.
> Now all i want to know is the currency exchange.
> ...


Try M&S and see whether you can get better rates?

Although Hong Kong banks could offer better rates, but Hong Kong banks usually charge HK$100 commission. Do you know if staff at your local Chinese restaurant or take away comes from Hong Kong? You may be able to exchange some HK$ there.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Remember if you use an ATM overseas you will pay commission


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you for the info

What im doing is will change £100 in uk to start with and will take ££ to HK and change in this Chungking mansion as im been told that i will get way better price for pounds then anywhere. So try that out.

5 Weeks to go


----------



## zhanglulu (Jan 13, 2015)

Plan to go to Hongkong at the same time just during Chinese Spring Festival!!!


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

kingrulzuk said:


> Thank you for the info
> 
> What im doing is will change £100 in uk to start with and will take ££ to HK and change in this Chungking mansion as im been told that i will get way better price for pounds then anywhere. So try that out.
> 
> 5 Weeks to go


As I saw that you comes from Scotland, I think it will be helpful to say that you should take Bank of England notes with you to Hong Kong. I took Scottish notes to Hong Kong once, but not many people in Hong Kong have seen Scottish banknotes and it made the exchange process longer (they need to make sure that those notes have the same vales as Bank of England notes). 

You also should check whether the money exchange you have in mind in Chungking Mansion opens during the Chinese New Year period (19th Feb to 21st Feb 2015).


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

HKG3 said:


> As I saw that you comes from Scotland, I think it will be helpful to say that you should take Bank of England notes with you to Hong Kong. I took Scottish notes to Hong Kong once, but not many people in Hong Kong have seen Scottish banknotes and it made the exchange process longer (they need to make sure that those notes have the same vales as Bank of England notes).
> 
> You also should check whether the money exchange you have in mind in Chungking Mansion opens during the Chinese New Year period (19th Feb to 21st Feb 2015).


Good point about the bank notes and yes i will be taking BOE £50 notes. Also i have asked about the Chungking opening hrs on CNY i was told that it might be closed on 19th and 20th.
I will be in HK by 17th so i will try to exchange on 17th or 18th.

Thank you for your info


----------

